# Condo Drop Ceiling transformed into a Lighted Trey Ceiling



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

*The Finished Product*


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

That looks great. There will be some more lights in the ceiling won't there? Didn't see any electric rough-ins through your new ceiling.

Or is your new work semi-transparent and the old lights will shine through?:wink:

J


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> That looks great. There will be some more lights in the ceiling won't there? Didn't see any electric rough-ins through your new ceiling.
> J


Actually it gives off plenty of light. Just when I took the last picture I wanted it to be with the lights on. But, the flash still went off and made it look darker than it really is. I'm good @ drywall but still a rookie @ Photography. :tt2:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I know what you mean with the flash and photography in general. Any time I happen to end up with a really good picture...it's just dumb luck.

Nice job.

J


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice! Great improvement.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks, pwhoolboom and RippySkipp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful job. I really like it:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Thanks, pwhoolboom and RippySkipp. :thumbsup:



What about me...sniff...sniff


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Jay123 said:


> What about me...sniff...sniff


I'm sorry Jay! *Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BenH (Jun 7, 2008)

That is too cool. Would you mind telling me what a skip trowel is? Is it a special one, or just a flat blade laid on it's side and drug across the wall/ceiling? 

Thanks for showing.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nice job SMA. 

HUGE difference. 

Thanks for posting the pics for us!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

BenH said:


> That is too cool. Would you mind telling me what a skip trowel is? Is it a special one, or just a flat blade laid on it's side and drug across the wall/ceiling?
> 
> Thanks for showing.


Thanks Ben. "Skip Trowel" is the name of a type of texture.









I use a "Hauk & Taping Knife" to apply it.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Very nice job SMA.
> 
> HUGE difference.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics for us!


Thanks, I appreciate that Atlantic. :thumbup:


----------

